# Blue Ray Metallic paint code



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

I went to the dealer to get the paint color for Blue Ray Metallic so I can order the shark fin antenna. The parts guy couldn't find "Blue Ray Metallic". He checked my VIN and it gave him Berlin Blue Metallic with a paint code of GXH WA122V. Anyone else have this happen? Anyone with a 2014 Blue Ray Metallic have the same paint code? Want to make sure the shark fin matches.

Thanks,

Lego-Man


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`
OEM paint codes and names can get confusing in a hurry to anyone who doesn't work in a paint shop, and I don't. I believe however the paint manufacturer gives a particular paint color an official name (Berlin Blue Metallic) while the car manufacturer will give it a totally different name for identification and marketing purposes (Blue Ray Metallic). To compound the challenge, an automobile manufacturer sometimes uses the exact same color on different models but calls it different names. Why? Near as I can figure the marketing mavens in Detroit cannot allow a $60,000 Cadillac wearing the same color as a $17,000 Chevrolet Sonic to share a paint name. It would cheapen the perception of the Cadillac's worth and exclusivity. 

_So, in answer to your question:_
*Paint Code is (GXH), also know as WA122V, Berlin Blue Metallic is Blue Ray Metallic.
*

_I suggest you confirm your Cruze's paint code by using the information and website shown below._
*
Paint Codes Locations For Chevrolet (Where To Find Them)
*
The paint code for all Chevy cars and trucks are located on the service parts identification sticker. While the sticker is moved around from year to year, it still looks like the ones below. Most labels are white paper sticker, while more moderns ones are a silver label. While most paint codes in our database start out with a "WA", most cars and trucks will start out with a "BC/CC U". BC/CC stands for basecoat/clearcoat, and the U stands for upper or body color.

_See more at:_
Chevrolet Paint Code Locations | Touch Up Paint | AutomotiveTouchup


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> `
> OEM paint codes and names can get confusing in a hurry to anyone who doesn't work in a paint shop, and I don't. I believe however the paint manufacturer gives a particular paint color an official name (Berlin Blue Metallic) while the car manufacturer will give it a totally different name for identification and marketing purposes (Blue Ray Metallic). To compound the challenge, an automobile manufacturer sometimes uses the exact same color on different models but calls it different names. Why? Near as I can figure the marketing mavens in Detroit cannot allow a $60,000 Cadillac wearing the same color as a $17,000 Chevrolet Sonic to share a paint name. It would cheapen the perception of the Cadillac's worth and exclusivity.
> 
> _So, in answer to your question:_
> ...


Great info...thanks!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes, I can tell you that's what mine is as well.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> Yes, I can tell you that's what mine is as well.


Awesome...thanks.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Is the blue ray metallic color the same actual color throughout the various years?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

-loki- said:


> Is the blue ray metallic color the same actual color throughout the various years?


Heck no, the CRUZE has had about 20 shades of Blue, all of them Suck! I have Atlantic Metallic Blue, who invents these pathetic shades of Blue?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Darn trying to find a other trunk lid without a spoiler found one on a 2011 but doesn't look like it will be matching...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Since no one came right out with it, the Gen I paint codes are on the sticker in the glove box (4) and Gen II's are in the spare tire well (3).


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

My code seems to be missing on my sticker. I was checking this all out the other day... I was hoping this 2013 in the boneyard was the same color as I want a spare trunk lid for the spoiler I want.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

-loki- said:


> My code seems to be missing on my sticker.


If the paint code is not listed at the bottom of the sticker, it's probably embedded with all the other RPO's listed up the page. Post a pic of your sticker(s) and hopefully someone can pinpoint the color code(s).

Doug

.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I'll look when I get off work.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Haven't looked yet but here's a pic.


----------

